# InspIRCD port build fail.



## KernelPanic (Jul 1, 2011)

I selected to enable the LDAP, OpenSSL and GnuTLS modules.


```
irc# make all install clean
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
===>  Found saved configuration for inspircd-2.0.2_1
===>  Extracting for inspircd-2.0.2_1
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for InspIRCd-2.0.2.tar.bz2.
===>   inspircd-2.0.2_1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.14.1 - found
===>  Patching for inspircd-2.0.2_1
===>   inspircd-2.0.2_1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.14.1 - found
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for inspircd-2.0.2_1
===>   inspircd-2.0.2_1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.14.1 - found
===>   inspircd-2.0.2_1 depends on shared library: gnutls.47 - found
===>   inspircd-2.0.2_1 depends on shared library: ldap-2.4.8 - found
===>  Configuring for inspircd-2.0.2_1
Unknown option: library-dir
Unknown option: enable-ipv6
Cannot enable  : destination in src/modules exists (might already be enabled?)
Enabling m_ldapauth.cpp ... 
m_geoip.cpp       = disabled
m_ldapauth.cpp    = enabled
m_ldapoper.cpp    = disabled
m_mssql.cpp       = disabled
m_mysql.cpp       = disabled
m_pgsql.cpp       = disabled
m_regex_pcre.cpp  = disabled
m_regex_posix.cpp = disabled
m_regex_tre.cpp   = disabled
m_sqlite3.cpp     = disabled
m_ssl_gnutls.cpp  = disabled
m_ssl_openssl.cpp = disabled
Remember: YOU are responsible for making sure any libraries needed have been installed!
===>  Building for inspircd-2.0.2_1
make: cannot open BSDmakefile.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/irc/inspircd.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/irc/inspircd.
```

There is no files/BSDmakefile.


----------

